#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  advise regarding PMP certification

## udayan

Can anybody advise me regarding how to obtain PMP certification and how much PDU does i need for applying to PMP?

See More: advise regarding PMP certification

----------

